
Jerry Seinfeld: So You Think New York Is ‘Dead’ - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/24/opinion/jerry-seinfeld-new-york-coronavirus.html
======
bsaul
I just saw a video on yt of someone biking in nyc and showing empty streets,
and places for rent. I didn’t think it was that bad. But if jerry seinfeld
thinks it’s time to post something to tell people to stay, then it must be
pretty damn serious...

~~~
KoftaBob
^ This comment right here is a great example of confirmation bias. Rather than
give a specific rebuttal to Seinfeld's commentary, they provide an anecdote
that supports their pre-existing bias.

~~~
mariodiana
What was Seinfeld's take, that cities "change"? He gave as an example "Rome"?

Perhaps tourists will go to a revitalized NYC someday, and visit the ruins of
the Chrysler Building and Statue of Liberty.

Seriously. Cities "change" is perhaps the most vacuous and ambiguous
_commentary_ a person could make. Change to what?

------
simonebrunozzi
> When I got my first apartment in Manhattan in the hot summer of 1976, there
> was no pooper-scooper law, and the streets were covered in dog crap.

Man, this guy knows how to write.

I am writing a novel in my free time (my 3rd; but I am nowhere close to being
a proper "writer" \- I just like writing, that's all), and I am studying how
to be a better writer. The first sentence of Jerry's article is just
masterfully written.

------
raxxorrax
Is New York dying? This wasn't funny at all.

~~~
mhb
It's a reply to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24175351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24175351)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
In my view, James Altucher is very close to what I would consider a "fraud" /
"scammer". e.g. He was running a dubious business to get people invest in
stocks and cryptocurrencies a while ago.

See what Naval Ravikant did after recording a podcast with him: he essentially
asked the podcast to be removed, as he didn't want to associate his name with
Altucher again.

I doubt that Jerry Seinfield needs to pay too much attention to what that guy
writes.

